# My Warre Hives in wintering sulation



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Looks like winter to me. I just have straw in the quilt box and letting her roll. Of course we don't have snow yet.
Cheers
gww


----------



## noblebee (Dec 21, 2014)

Trying again to correct the image


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

What a lovely winter scene! I can imagine I'm there, cold cheeks, it's so quiet except for the sound of snow crunching under foot...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Teabag (Feb 10, 2011)

Over here we may see that sort of snow fall in mid winter but definitely not yet. However, I always set my back yard Warres up exactly the same as yours. The insulation must be a welcome benefit especially with first winter colonies. I always overwinter on three boxes, even if the bottom box is empty. I just like the idea of keeping the cluster a little higher off the ground in case of heavy snow fall. Good luck with them, its going to seem a long time until spring arrives.


----------



## noblebee (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you for the replies, the snow is a few weeks early for us, but this is how our year has gone. Teabag, I was stationed at RAF Chicksands from 73-76 and we loved being in the UK! This is my second try with Warre hives and bees, the first time I think the bees were wet and cold because of poor ventilation. I kept corrugated plastic under the screen thinking it would help keep the bees warmer, wrong!


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Here it is flipped right side up...


----------



## noblebee (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------

